
Why a Chinese Firm Is Issuing a Recall After Friday's Cyberattack - grej
http://fortune.com/2016/10/24/china-cyberattack-webcams-xiongmai/
======
grej
It seems like the security (or lack thereof) on many IoT devices makes them
soft targets for this type of attack, and that is going to have to be
improved. Especially because the owners of these devices are very unlikely to
know they have been infected in the first place. Attackers surely know now all
the commonly used and default passwords for these devices making them easy to
access.

------
jhonovich
That Chinese firm is actually now fighting back against the allegations and
threatening lawsuits against those alleging their fault here, see
[https://ipvm.com/reports/xiongmai-
threaten](https://ipvm.com/reports/xiongmai-threaten)

------
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12778869](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12778869)

